# Refillable gas systems - for beginner (back to the dumb questions)



## jennyp19 (Nov 5, 2012)

After spending silly money on exchanging gas bottles, & them not lasting long we have decided we definately want to go for one of these systems

Can someone explain to me Flogas, Gaslow etc (don't even know if I am spelling correctly)
Which system to use
Where to refill etc.
Also we travel a lot abroad so do they still need different fittings etc 
Is cost roughly £400 ish

& any other tips/advise re above welcome


----------



## oldish hippy (Nov 5, 2012)

*Read this*

http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums...otaly-legal-legit-offer-wildcamp-members.html


http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/motorhome-knowledge-base/17197-teutones-gas-install.html


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Nov 5, 2012)

We have 2- 11kg refillable Gaslow cylinders and 3 adaptors which cover, as far as we know, all of Europe. We travelled through France, Germany Spain and Portugal, refilled in all these countries without problems. LPG, or GPL or Autogas etc as its know in some countries is available in some service stations, get the LPG Europe POI list for locations. 
We also have a monthly account with Countrywide stores, with a special key which allows us access to their LPG pumps, some are available 24 /7, the cost is preferential as we only pay 59p/litre.Most of their locations are in west Midlands, Gloucestershire, Oxfordshire, Wiltshire, Avon, but we think more are planned.

The cost of the installation was £520, in 2011, this included an auto changeover so you never need to run out, both cylinders have capacity gauges on them.
Hope this helps. :cheers:


----------



## snowbirds (Nov 5, 2012)

*Gas Refill*

Hi jenny19,

We bought the Gas it refillable 6kg before our trip to Europe with discount through Wild camping discount and at £130 with adaptors it's all I needed but also carrying a 6kg Calorlite.I may expand to a second refillable bottle and fittings at a later date but it is just as easy with the one at the moment.Try the FES Autogas website they are very helpful with next day delivery We were away for two months travelling 2,900 miles in France, Spain Portugal using one Calorlite and two refills on the Gas it using Aires and camp sites.

Regards Snowbirds. 









jennyp19 said:


> After spending silly money on exchanging gas bottles, & them not lasting long we have decided we definately want to go for one of these systems
> 
> Can someone explain to me Flogas, Gaslow etc (don't even know if I am spelling correctly)
> Which system to use
> ...


----------



## John H (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi

We have a Gaslow system but I think they are all comparable. It cost us just over £400 to install but, as you say, the exchange cylinders are so much more expensive than filling up with LPG that it repaid itself inside 18 months (we virtually full-time in our van). The only country in Europe where you might have difficulty filling up is Spain but the number of outlets here has been steadily increasing and you are never very far from a filling point. As for adaptors, we have two (one of which has only been of use in France and the other we have never used!). However, we have frequently turned up at filling stations and scratched our heads before the attendant has emerged with an adaptor that fits. Thus we have never had a problem, so don't worry if you haven't got all the adaptors they tell you you need!

Happy travels
John


----------



## bob72 (Nov 5, 2012)

We went with the underslung gas tank rather than the bottles.  Cost was about £700 from Autogas-2000 up in York. We needed this option to free up storage space.  We have filled up a fair few times on this trip and not had any probs anywhere (Western and Eastern Europe and Scandinavia).

Worth considering if you have the budget as those bottles are really bulky!


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Another dumb question can the gas freeze in an underslung tank?  OH thinks this is probably our best way to go + empties a locker for storage.

We want to do this right first time - too many times we have altered something, then altered again later:idea:


----------



## bob72 (Nov 5, 2012)

Maybe in -40deg or so, can't remeber the points, but basically its extremely unlikley under typical use


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks, told you it was a dumb question   but someone has to ask them


----------



## bob72 (Nov 5, 2012)

its not a dumb question!


----------



## hextal (Nov 5, 2012)

One thing to bear in mind (though it's always difficult to know how much of a problem these things genuinely are) is that i've read quite a few reports of people being refused LPG/Autogas at garages when they have attempted to refill refillable cylinders directly.

I think the issue is that people have attempted to fill none refillable bottles in the past, so garages have started cracking down.  As one cylinder looks much like another it sounds as though some are just refusing all direct fill cylinders.

So may be worth fitting an external filler point for the bottle(s).  Or, just wait to see if it is even an issue where you are.

I went with an underslung, again from autogas2000 near york, frees up some space inside the van


----------



## John H (Nov 5, 2012)

hextal said:


> One thing to bear in mind (though it's always difficult to know how much of a problem these things genuinely are) is that i've read quite a few reports of people being refused LPG/Autogas at garages when they have attempted to refill refillable cylinders directly.



As you say, it is difficult to know how much of a problem these things genuinly are but all I can say is that our filler is inside the gas compartment and we have never had anyone refuse to fill us up. There are lots of scare stories out there and most of them you need to take with a pinch of salt!


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 5, 2012)

There are no 'dumb questions' only 'dumb answers'
One point to think about is I don't think you can go on Eurotunnel with a tank of over a certain size (47 kgs I think)


----------



## hextal (Nov 5, 2012)

John H said:


> As you say, it is difficult to know how much of a problem these things genuinly are but all I can say is that our filler is inside the gas compartment and we have never had anyone refuse to fill us up. There are lots of scare stories out there and most of them you need to take with a pinch of salt!



I suspect it's probably a bit like the issue of bikers being asked to remove their helmets.  Reading forums/media you would swear all garages were doing it, whereas in 6-7 years i've never experienced it once.

Just thought i'd throw it into the pot though.


----------



## maingate (Nov 10, 2012)

I was recently refused gas because Shell have a policy of not allowing ANY kind of bottle to be filled on their forecourts. The fact that it only happens once in a blue moon does not alter that. If you check the Autogas pump, it tells you that.

It is more liable to happen nowadays because they have started employing staff to help customers fill their vehicles with fuel. It was one of these employees who stopped me.

If you have an external filling point, you will probably get away with it. These employees only seem to work day shift (at my local Shell), so go off peak as I do now. They could stuff their gas where the sun don't shine if there was elsewhere convenient ... but there is not. :mad1:


----------



## hextal (Nov 10, 2012)

snowgoose1 said:


> I'm very interested by the above and wish to know how long it takes to get fitted, could I wait while its done



Half a day.  they ran us into town then picked us up when it was done.  nice bunch too.


----------



## bob72 (Nov 11, 2012)

​


hextal said:


> Half a day.  they ran us into town then picked us up when it was done.  nice bunch too.



Yep same for us. Gave us a lift to the train station so we could visit York.  Email them, they are helpful and quick to respond.


----------



## Mastodon (Nov 11, 2012)

We use a gaslow tank with a calor or camping gaz bottle as a spare (in case we run out somewhere obscure). No problems with filling it. though the contents gauge (old style) is almost useless - it only shows 'low' when you've almost run out... The new ones are better by all accounts.


----------



## jennyp19 (Nov 12, 2012)

We are back to square one.  After working out what space we have for an underslung tank, we have found that we can't get as much gas in a tank than if we carry 2 11kg bottles which will fit in the locker!!!  It would have been nice to free up the locker - & we may think about it at a later date, but cost far outweighs the gain.


----------



## Kontiki (Nov 13, 2012)

I also considered having a tank fitted, I went to Fes in Caernarfon & tried everywhere we could under the van but the biggest I could fit would have been 20 litres. In the end settled for a single 11 kg Alugas bottle. On our new van I could quite easily fit a tank but as I kept the refillable bottle (I had fitted the filler inside the locker) I didn't see much point. Also the new van has so much space that I doubt that we will have any issue with storage capacity.

We also carry a 6 kg Calorlite I use for the bbq which also is there for emergency if we run out, up to now we have never had a problem. The new van has a changeover system where both bottles can be connected so I am no considering fitting an external bbq point & running it also off the 11 kg refillable bottle. The only place where there can be a problem getting gas is Spain but I reckon that the 11 kgs + 6 kgs (34 litres) should just about last a month if we were desperate.


----------



## ronboyracer (Jan 22, 2013)

*Gas*



jennyp19 said:


> After spending silly money on exchanging gas bottles, & them not lasting long we have decided we definately want to go for one of these systems
> 
> Can someone explain to me Flogas, Gaslow etc (don't even know if I am spelling correctly)
> Which system to use
> ...



It,s like everything else, thats supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread, just fitted one myself after downsizing to Autocruise Accent, no can use big bottles anymore, combi boilers eat the bloody stuff.I only have 2 6kg bottles, better off with 11 kg cant always fit them in, you need a decent up to date guide to the lpg stations every where expect to be dissapointed when you find it (still got to try abroad out) and I,m still taking my old Spanish tank with me, it will have to go in the toilet area, full of confidence, all in all didnt have a choice, the beauty off down sizing, if thinking about it ,look at Dethleffs Globe bus Fiat Ducato panel van , I wish i had seen one before the Swift Autocruise, conversion is crap.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Jan 22, 2013)

The Gas-it 11Kg bottle are slightly shorter than the equivalent Calor, enables me to fit one in my gas cupboard in place of the 6kg.


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Jan 22, 2013)

Kontiki said:


> There are no 'dumb questions' only 'dumb answers'
> One point to think about is I don't think you can go on Eurotunnel with a tank of over a certain size (47 kgs I think)



Hi Kontiki

You are right 47kilos is the max on Eurotunnel, this includes all fixed and removable gas tanks.  When you consider that your normal Calor Gas bottles are either 6kg or the larger 11kg then this is a fair amount of gas.

I'm about to have a 40L under slung Gas-it system fitted to my Transit based MH, I will still keep a 6kg Calor lite bottle in the system for emergencies.  Gas-it are still giving a discount (or a full set of adaptors) to full members of this site. See the other thread mentioned earlier in this stream for more info.  The company are very helpful and will recommend fitters in your area if you do not want to do the conversion yourself.

Daiboy


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 23, 2013)

We ended up getting Alugas - 2 x 11 kg bottles fitted - gave up the idea of having underslung tank (too expensive to gain 1 small cupboard space).  We already had access to the bottles from outside the van without having to open the door, so when we filled up, to all intents & purpose we could have been filling a tank to run on gas.  Incidently there is no problem getting gas on Ashby Road,  Scunthorpe (used to be Shell but is no longer)
We had them fitted by EventHomes who we found out were about 4 miles from us.  Superb service & I can thoroughly recommend them.  They actually build motorhomes from chassis up.  
2 old school gentlemen using old methods of construction.  
At present, & for the next 3 or 4 months, they are fitting out a barge for the disabled - its huge.  When we went down to see them they had just finished building a massive motorhome for the disabled, completed with rising bed with lift, & wheelchair access showers.  A beautiful bit of kit.  I was fascinated by how they did what they do.  They lenthened the chasis of the disabled mh by about 1.5 m.  
If you are thinking of getting anywork done on a mh they are well worth a look.  We were looking at pics of mhs they have built - had to be seen to be believed.


----------



## Laurieash (Jan 23, 2013)

*Old Boys*

Hi i live near Scunthorpe too, just about to buy a motor home. house nearly sold. to fund it. been caravanning for 30 years so time for a change.
were  are the two old boys in Scunthorpe?  Laurie.


----------



## james1508 (Jan 23, 2013)

ronboyracer said:


> It,s like everything else, thats supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread, just fitted one myself after downsizing to Autocruise Accent, no can use big bottles anymore, combi boilers eat the bloody stuff.I only have 2 6kg bottles, better off with 11 kg cant always fit them in, you need a decent up to date guide to the lpg stations every where expect to be dissapointed when you find it (still got to try abroad out) and I,m still taking my old Spanish tank with me, it will have to go in the toilet area, full of confidence, all in all didnt have a choice, the beauty off down sizing, if thinking about it ,look at Dethleffs Globe bus Fiat Ducato panel van , I wish i had seen one before the Swift Autocruise, conversion is crap.



Hello Ronboyracer,

What option did you go for ?   I also have an accent and have been trying to find the best option . Did you price up a under slung one ? 

Cheers

James


----------



## jennyp19 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Laura, they are down at Flixborough - just look up EventHomes.co.uk.  They don't sell spares or 2nd Hand , but they do conversions, with your own vehicle, or from new.  Very professional bespoke service, & proud of the work they do.  If you give them a call, just let them know I told you about them.
Are you going full time Laura?


----------



## cobra rob (Jan 24, 2013)

Kontiki said:


> The only place where there can be a problem getting gas is Spain but I reckon that the 11 kgs + 6 kgs (34 litres) should just about last a month if we were desperate.



We have a underslung tank which holds 11kg about 22 litres and at a push can get 3 weeks but that was with 3 days EHU which ran the fridge freezer which is big and uses the most. So your sums tally with ours, looked at second tank but just not worth the money for maybe use once in a year.


----------



## oldpolicehouse (Jan 24, 2013)

Hello

I have 2 x 11Kg Gaslow bottles and 3 adapters. Had them 3 years and traveled as far north as Nordkapp and south as far as the Peloponnese and as far east as the Ukraine. Always wildcamp. Don't have a database and never had a problem finding gas. Never got close to running out. Never been refused. Don't look at the price, don't care (within reason). Just love the convenience.
The system is in the garage at moment (empty) awaiting installation into my new Rapido arriving next week (you can't do this with an underslung fixed tank).
If you leave it in when you trade in the dealer won't give you any more money but he will rub his hands.

Blue Skies


----------



## cooljules (Jan 24, 2013)

jennyp19 said:


> Thanks, told you it was a dumb question   but someone has to ask them



would have been dumb not to ask


----------



## Deleted member 11999 (Jan 24, 2013)

I've had a 6kg Gaslow fitted to Autocruise Stargazer for nearly two years and been completely satisfied. Been as far South as Greece and as far North as Norway with no filling problems. Originally kept a second 6kg propane but this is to be replaced with a second Gaslow next week. Filling point was originally in the locker but moved it to the skirt to avoid any potential problems.


----------



## dysdera (Jan 26, 2013)

*gaslow*

I have just fitted a gaslow system to my Autoquest 100. The locker used to contain 2 bottles (6kg) and cost about £50 to fill both bottles, not inc deposit on bottles. I decided to buy the larger bottle to save cash (£145 against £129 each for the smaller bottles).
I had to modify the bottle locker to raise the roof about 2 inches and lined the extension with aluminium like the remainder of the locker. The aluminium I used was much thicker than the tin foil  they had used!!
The whole job took me about three hours and was really easy to do (if I can anyone can).
I took it to the local LPG station and it cost me £16.55 to fill the one larger bottle which is the equivalent of the two it replaced. The whole kit cost me about £275 from Southdowns in Portsmouth which was my local gaslow dealer. 
So far very pleased and I even allow my wife and children to heat the van now.


----------



## james1508 (Jan 27, 2013)

Mr 99g said:


> Hi James, I was contemplating the underslung tank for my pace but it's dearish. Then I  heard about a fitting on eBay that fits on your existing bottles . I bought one (about £38) I think . The gas is then only £9 for a 6kg( 12lt) on draught at some fuel stations.  The slight problem is it's illegalish !!  I pm'd a big cheese poster on hear for the info ( won't name him here in case it's not eticate ! Pm me if you've got the bottle (pardon the pun)



Cheers Chris, i have returned ya PM.  Something needs sorting, getting sick of being ripped off by Calor with their overpriced 6kg !


----------



## plumbomb (Jan 29, 2013)

*refillable gas bottles*

Went to Autogas 2000 ltd Thirsk yesterday and bought one 11kg aluminium gas bottle plus all the bits and bobs to fit it including external fill point all for £259.36 inc VAT, they were very helpfull.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 11, 2013)

Interesting thread for me! My father-in-law bought one of the yellow LPG bottles (gaslow?) but was told you cant refill loose bottles (no idea by who?) and he needs to have a filling kit fitted to his caravan. He didn't want to have a hole drilled in his caravan so has pretty much given up on the idea. He'll be well chuffed when I tell him he can just take the bottle to a garage and fill it!


----------



## jb0371 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ordered the gas it system 1 x 11kg bottle with external filler point with forum discount £162.70.  Be here tomorrow.  I actually ordered it Thursday for a delivery today butr due to a pc issue they couldnt put the order through, quite lucky as I forgot to mention the forum discount.  So they were quite happy to put the order through with the duscount.  Got tomorrow off as well so no problems.

Cant say fairer than that.


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 11, 2013)

We have 2 x 6kg bottles in our tribby van, and only use the gas for cooking and the fridge when we go away for the odd weekend, and main holidays, day's away etc.

Because the heating of the van is by a Webasto heater, would it really be cost effective to change over to a gas flow type system for us.?
Our main usage is in summer, but we do go away in winter as well, and it's our only vehcle, apart from a little 125 scoot.!!!! 

jt


----------

